
Bash-my-AWS – simple CLI commands for managing AWS resources - superchink
https://bash-my-aws.org/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21921293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21921293),
which has the advantage of being submitted by the author.

